
D.C. Court: Accessing Public Information Is Not a Computer Crime - sohkamyung
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/04/dc-court-accessing-public-information-not-computer-crime
======
m-watson
It is nice to see this ruling, it makes scrapings legitimacy more concrete.
There was the court's rejection back in 2017 for LinkedIn's case[1] that made
an implicit statement but an actual ruling is helpful.

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/court-rejects-
li...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/court-rejects-linkedin-
claim-that-unauthorized-scraping-is-hacking/)

